# Afficher les périphériques dans le dock?



## Mrtata (2 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous!
Je souhaitais savoir si il est possible, via un utilitaire (ou une option que j'aurais manqué), d'afficher mes périphériques de stockage (clés usb et DD externes) directement dans le dock lorsque je les branches? 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## ceslinstinct (11 Août 2013)

Mrtata a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> Je souhaitais savoir si il est possible, via un utilitaire (ou une option que j'aurais manqué), d'afficher mes périphériques de stockage (clés usb et DD externes) directement dans le dock lorsque je les branches?
> 
> Merci d'avance!



Bonjour

Tes volumes sont-ils visibles ou invisibles sur le bureau (je pense invisibles)?
Si invisibles, il faut pouvoir les démonter sans problème à la demande.

Un volume démonté mais toujours sous tension peut-être remonté, une clé USB non (sauf si l'on veut pas abimer le port USB il suffit alors de passer l'ordinateur en veille et de le relancer pour que la clé remonte).

Une application dans le Dock arrive à gérer l'ouverture de tous les volumes montés (visibles et invisibles).

Il faudrait savoir pour quel système (ce qui marche avec Léopard ne fonctionne pas obligatoirement avec Mountain Lion).

Je sais ma réponse est nulle, c'est juste pour que le compteur reste pas à zéro.

@+


----------



## Mrtata (13 Août 2013)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Tes volumes sont-ils visibles ou invisibles sur le bureau (je pense invisibles)?
> Si invisibles, il faut pouvoir les démonter sans problème à la demande.
> ...




Merci de m'avoir répondu! 
Mes volume sont visibles sur le bureau. C'est juste que j'aurais bien aimé qu'ils apparaissent dans le dock pour y avoir accès plus rapidement. (Je suis sur Mountain Lion)
Après quelques recherches je n'ai rien trouvé. Merci quand même!


----------



## ceslinstinct (14 Août 2013)

Mrtata a dit:


> Merci de m'avoir répondu!
> Mes volume sont visibles sur le bureau. C'est juste que j'aurais bien aimé qu'ils apparaissent dans le dock pour y avoir accès plus rapidement. (Je suis sur Mountain Lion)
> Après quelques recherches je n'ai rien trouvé. Merci quand même!



Bonjour

Question gain de temps en ouverture des volumes sur le bureau (2 clics par sélection) où dans le Dock (un seul clic par sélection) c'est cela que tu recherche?.

Si un volume démonté, dans le Dock changement d'icône par celle du volume et si tu le sélectionne il se trouve en plus avec un point d'interrogation pour dire qu'il le trouve pas.

Icône du volume sur le bureau = un double clic pour l'ouvrir et un clic sur le dossier à sélectionner.

Icône dans le Dock un clic pour ouvrir la fenêtre du Dock de cette sélection et un clic sur le dossier à ouvrir

Si tu les places près du Dock au lieu de les placer dedans, la ça fonctionne (évite le doublon d'icônes des volumes) et toutes les sélections sont en bas de l'écran.

Il reste plus qu'a demander au système de toujours placer les icônes des volumes au bas de l'écran.

@+


----------



## wath68 (15 Août 2013)

Avec Dragthing il me semble qu'on peut placer les volumes sur le bureau où l'on veut et on les ouvrir d'un simple click


----------



## Mrtata (16 Août 2013)

Merci! C'est pas ce que je cherchais a la base mais ça a l'air assez intéressant pour organiser son bureau!

Finalement j'ai trouvé exactement ce que je cherchais:

http://cybernetnews.com/helpful-tip-show-connected-drives-devices-in-mac-os-x-dock/

Merci!


----------

